# Wife's new (old) Trek OCLV



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

My wife is going to enter a triathalon later this fall (her first) and needed a road bike for the event. I bought this Trek 5020 from a friend for $500, scrubbed it clean, trued the weheels, and put new tires/tubes on the bike. Now it looks and operates like a pretty nice bike.

I'm not very knowledgeable about Trek road bikes. I *think* this is an all-original 5020 except for the saddle (Miyata women's). I was told this bike is a '98 or '99. Anybody know?

Thx...Doug


----------

